# Virgin America selling SJC-LAX tickets for $29!



## Texan Eagle (Sep 19, 2013)

This is some ridiculous under-cutting other airlines, bus services, Amtrak.. everything! Virgin America is actually selling San Jose - Los Angeles flights for *$29* on select days in October 

For the same day,

Megabus SJC-LAX is $34

Greyhound SJC-LAX is $22 for Advance Purchase and $30 Web-Only

Amtrak is $55 Bus+Surfliner and $58 on Coast Starlight


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2013)

All I can say is that all airlines do it from time to time! Then when other airlines do not match the fare, the price goes back up. Another example is Megabus, which advertises $1 fares. But only 1 seat per bus is $1 - all the rest are higher.

Another is Square (the credit card reader for iPhones & iPads). They advertise you can take credit card payments and the rate is 2.75% per swipe, with no other charges. What is NOT said in their advertisements is that if you do not have the actual credit card in hand and need to input the card number (such as from an Internet sale or a sale over the phone), the charge is 3.25% + $,15 cents per transaction! So what happened to the advertised 2,75% and no fees? :huh:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 19, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> All I can say is that all airlines do it from time to time! Then when other airlines do not match the fare, the price goes back up. Another example is Megabus, which advertises $1 fares. But only 1 seat per bus is $1 - all the rest are higher.


I see your point but just a correction- Megabus does not sell "only one seat per bus" at $1. I have successfully purchased tickets for 5 people on the same bus for $1 each for San Francisco-Reno journey.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 19, 2013)

I LOVE Virgin America. We used them when we flew from ORD to SFO. I plan to use them for all of my upcoming flights if possible.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 20, 2013)

Posts not related to Virgin America fares have been removed.


----------

